# Conde is a disgrace bought a Ricoh 3110



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

*bought a Ricoh 3110 from Conde not working*

So I bought a Ricoh 3110 after my Epson 30 died of which had gorgeous color and did its job. This has been a nightmare Purchase. I have spent many years and 1000s of dollars with this company in blanks this is my first printer with them and I have to say severely disappointed.

In all the darks colors it is spotty and grainy. I can see it in the prints and very bad after sublimating. Even with their ICC, which didnt work had to do power driver settings for coloring to be right but still spotty on the darks. After going through multiple tech calls they could not help. So I got a replacement and the same thing is happening with the replacement on top of the paper feed being to tight and scratching lines through the paper. And after setting up the new printer the ink cartridges say low ink...not even 100 prints there is just no way. Needless to say we are going on two weeks here and the issue is still not fixed. I could go on and on there is more to this story than I can share.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

i2heart29 said:


> So I bought a Ricoh 3110 after my Epson 30 died of which had gorgeous color and did its job. This has been a nightmare Purchase. I have spent many years and 1000s of dollars with this company in blanks this is my first printer with them and I have to say severely disappointed.
> 
> In all the darks colors it is spotty and grainy. I can see it in the prints and very bad after sublimating. Even with their ICC, which didnt work had to do power driver settings for coloring to be right but still spotty on the darks. After going through multiple tech calls they could not help. I wont say all techs but some were just jokes. So I got a replacement and the same thing is happening with the replacement on top of the paper feed being to tight and scratching lines through the paper. And after setting up the new printer the ink cartridges say low ink...not even 100 prints there is just no way. Needless to say we are going on two weeks here and the issue is still not fixed. I could go on and on there is more to this story than I can share.
> 
> I am definitely taking my business elsewhere after seeing how they have handled this and making a complaint with the BBB. Seems to me they are selling crap at high prices which is really sad. I always believed in this company until now.


Spotty and grainy sounds like a paper issue. What paper are you using, and do you print on the bright white side?

Very few Conde/Ricohs users ever complain here about their color. Then when they do the issue is usually not the inks or profile.


----------



## pxs93710 (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you sure you are printing on the correct side of the paper. I couldn't use my old sub paper, could not get a good print.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

How many time have you spoke with David Glass the owner of Conde? He is a very good supplier and you really need to get him on the phone first thing Monday. My Bet is he will take care of any issue that you have.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I also have the same Ricoh from Conde...works like a charm. I HAVE purchased many items from Conde and think they are a first rate company. As Dave suggested call David..


----------



## CrazyDog (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a Ricoh (not from Conde but the same printer) as my first sub printer and have found it to be excellent. Sawgrass Powerdriver profile and Textprint R paper see great results. I have tried a different paper and did not like the results....the ink tended to stay heavy on the paper and cause splotchiness in the darker areas as well as bleed, and also subbed darker.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

Maybe I'm just really frustrated at this point. I am losing alot of business especially here at Xmas time and don't see a light here at the end. Conde techs said they have done all they can at this point. But i still nee a working printer. I use conde paper 8511sp, even opened a new pack thinking maybe moisture was an issue. Also tried the Ricoh paper i have and it was worse. Black was more vibrant but so was the spotiness. And yes I am priting on the bright white side. 

I did talk to David we changed to quality settings which turned the black brown. He was kind of stumped himself. 

I have just never seen this in all my years in doing this and two other printers that were fine. I have talked with others about the Ricoh and was told this was an excellent printer. 

I am down to maybe an ink issue but doesn't expire until September 2014 and I don't want to spend over $400 just to see if its the ink that was supplied with the printer.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

Also why in the first printer I received a week ago the ink cartridges they sent showed full now taking those cartridges and putting into the new one they all show low ink? Doesn't make sense. I have less than 100 prints there is no way all the ink is gone.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you only have one printer?...IMO redundancy is the best policy......


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sorry for the issue.
Call me if the problem is not resolved.
251.376.6728


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Post some pics of the issues.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Many times when blacks turns to brown they are pressed to long or to hot. Do you have a hard surface profile?
I will PM you.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

Ok here is one image of the print itself that I am getting. And when I sublimate it really shows but I can see it in the print so I know pressing is not the issue


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

The first one is the sublimated image. This one is the actual print before doing anything with it


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Send me an email at [email protected]
I will email you a calibration image to print.
I do need to check your settings and verify
the color management. What program do you
print from? What is the resolution of the image?
Do photos print the same?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Conde_David said:


> Send me an email at [email protected]
> I will email you a calibration image to print.
> I do need to check your settings and verify
> the color management. What program do you
> ...


David ,Thanks for helping me the other day with my large Metal issues. Next time we talk, I have one more helpful thing I found out.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Please call me on Monday.
Glad to help.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

David

I just sent you an email!


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I2heart29, when David solves your issues as I know he will I hope you will offer an apology and delete or change the name of this thread, disgruntled posts like this always show up in a web search and no one ever posts back when all issues have been eliminated, it's bad press and not good for anyone, this could have been handled without the disparaging words in the title, Conde has been around this long for a reason and it's not for bad customer service.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

I would be glad to do so if this gets straightened out. i have used this company for many years but i have been severly disappointed with this big pirchase that is my first in line for being able to do my business. I have called conde dozens of times talking with different reps and even David and hav gotten no where. I'm still out of business right now. I think if your business was in jeopardy and seemed no one could help you at almost two weeks now you would be quite upset as well superd70


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I would be upset as well, don't get me wrong.
But I wouldn't slander a companies name because I was having issues with a new piece of equipment, odds are good it's you and not the product, hundreds if not thousands of customers have excellent luck with that same equipment.
I'm not telling you to not be upset, just hold your judgment until it either works out or you have boxed it up and sent it back


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

So you bought all this stuff over time and never had a issue then one time something doesn't work right you come on here and just bash them with this degrading title.

A search on here will bring up tons more of people with the same printer WITHOUT your issue. And you said they sent you a second printer to help but still you bash away.

You say the ICC profile they have is crap but yet many use it w/o any issues.

Did you make changes you needed to since you switched from a Epson to a Ricoh. Change your software to use the new ICC profile ? Did you reset up color management to the Ricoh ? 

I have used Conde and have bought very little esp now that I am back in school but David Gross and his people have been nothing but outstanding , professional and helpful, and that help has gone above and beyond what they should have done. Hell there's many on here that David/Conde has helped that didn't buy from them.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

I don't know how it could be me when 1. My other printers didn't do this and 2. They set it all up remotely for me new out of the box and they themselves click print and it comes out that way. Right now I am just frustrated that Im out of business and rigthfully so, where it was my understanding they set it up I print all is well and easy. And so far it's been a nightmare that in the 5yrs I have been doing this I have had no issues with much cheaper printers. I have been very understanding and patient for two weeks but now it's just ridiculous. It's not easy to get a hold of techs, they are very busy especially this time of year and I do understand they are trying but when you get to the point they can't help you anymore and don't know what's wrong that's where and why I am so frustrated with this whole mess. 

I don't think just one post will change minds of loyal customers. Everyone has their own opinion and two weeks ago if I had saw my post I would have kept ordering from Conde since I had no issues in the past.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

Freebird1963 they set it up for me. I didn't say the ICC was crap. After they made adjustments colors are good but dark colors are spotty. If you read all the posts you will see I've been Doing this for almost two weeks. It's been chance after chance, phone call after phone call. I don't understand why it's happening or what to do at this point and neither do they. I have been very patient and understanding through the whole thing. You eventually get to a point where you get frustrated and angry. This is my life source and how I get paid plain and simple. And like I said alot to the story I didn't even add. I also bought this printer to go to flea markets, bought dummy phones, put down deposits for my booth, bought all supplies for setup after watching there seminar and now all of that is sitting so there is a huge loss here. I have gone through an entire pack of paper easily, over 70 inserts as every time they help they say press the image. So I am losing ALOT. 

I don't feel I should be bothering the CEO of the company whereas tech support should be able to figure out what's wrong.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Unlike Washington DC the buck stops with the CEO/ owner of your supplier.


----------



## mpn (May 14, 2012)

I don't see any mentioning of the actual heat press settings or issues possibly being caused with it.

Just trying to help.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

How do I delete the thread when needed? I have edited it to take out some of my frustrated remarks but saw no delete for the entire thread. Did not mean to get folks upset. Conde has been good for many years but i only got blanks and a heat press before. I was kinda hoping someone else had the printer issue and might be able to chime in. I have help coming from both David and tech support. All I want is a working printer that's all I'm asking for with beautiful dark color prints.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

Mpn the print is currently the issue. They have seen my print outs and have said they should not look spotty that way. So pressing is not an issue right now. Although that's what tech supper originally thought I was on the phone with the tech support and my rep both who had me do various temps, times and pressure. None of which came out. Even on the unisub the spotiness is there which is supposed to be really good.


----------



## mpn (May 14, 2012)

Got it. I was wondering, because we just did a large run of plaques
with our 3300 and had to make slight adjustments to our pressing method caused by metal brands being different. (unavoidable switch mid run) Good Luck!


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

If I was in your situation, I would be out buying an Epson tomorrow to get your business back up and running, as you've used them in the past with good results, and leave the Ricoh issues 'til January - too busy this time of year to be fault finding something like this, you need to get up and running and churning out prints quickly.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

But it's another couple of hundred on top of getting the CISS and over $400 for ink. I just paid $560 for something should be working. I don't have that type of money to just throw away. I have thought of that but money just not possible for me. But thanks for the advice. I am hoping conde will get me up and running pretty quickly.


----------



## stevek (Jun 26, 2011)

I had similar problems when I bought my first printer. After ruining numerous prints and spending too many frustrating hours on the issue, I finally got hold of an engineer to discuss the problem.
When all was said and done, I switched to a Ricoh GXE3300n printer.
Problems solved.

I deal with Meg at Conde, she is always willing to go the extra mile to help.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

It's coming up to Christmas, you can make a fortune this time of year, so should be able to buy new set up on credit card and pay it off in a couple of weeks. If this is a business you rely on for income then you should have more than one printer anyway, so you don't get stuck like this.
Buying an Epson with Cobra or InkTec inks etc should be nowhere near the amount of money you're quoting above.
Get a new printer quick, get your orders out, then when things are quiet in January you can spend time sorting out the Ricoh.


----------



## matt98 (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there a resolution to this? I'm using a GX e7700n and have the same problem- blacks and dark colors (like blue) print with blotches. I tried three different kinds of sublimation paper and this happened since day one (new ink). I even installed the conde profile again on a brand new computer and it still happens. Thanks!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Update: we have prints and are studying them.
It has the symptoms of a paper issue but I think
we have ruled that out.

Since we replaced the printer, we are now focused
on the ink.

This is not something I see very often.

Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## KDRusty (Aug 4, 2012)

I would also be interested what finally fixes the problem. 

We use a GXe7700 with Sawgrass ink and notice the same problem when printing solid black. Color looks fine...it only really only noticeable when printing solid black. The black is very splotchy and has a blue cast.

I think the problem is related to paper. Only ever used QC Pro dye transfer paper until recently. First pack of 8.5" x 14" had the problem, supplier sent me another pack...same problem. I was getting very frustrated but remembered I have another unopened pack of QC Pro 11 x 14. When using this pack of paper the blacks were perfect! Tried the 8.5 x 11...bad, then 11 x 14...good. Same brand of paper but different printing results! When that pack finally ran out I ordered another pack of QC Pro 11 x 14 hoping not to jinx my luck....no luck...the problem is back.

Ordered a pack of TruePix Classic to try. The result were a lot better but not perfect. Good enough that I don't get any customer complaints. I still would like it to be better.

BTW, I've tried every pressure, temperature, and time without any success. I only sublimate on Unisub material.

Kenny


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We are sending her a new set of inks.
Will flush and reload. My first though was paper
but I think we have ruled that out.
Will keep everyone informed.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you guys letting your prints dry or are you pressing straight out of the printer? I had similar issues once when I was in a hurry and pressed it within minutes of it being printed.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: bought a Ricoh 3110 from Conde not working*

We don't let them dry but we don't press right away. That whole multi tasking thing. You could always give them a few seconds under the heat press.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

I am glad I am getting back on here checking replies. I didn't know they were sending me new inks. Thank goodness we have some sort of resolution I have been waiting on something since 11/23. My only concern with bleeding the Inks is I have to get the new cartridges down to 60% that's almost half of my Ink. I'm not sure how that really works but I don't want to go through half the ink. The ink is not cheap.


----------



## dg7258 (Jun 30, 2013)

Has your problem been resolved?


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

dg7258 said:


> Has your problem been resolved?


Don't know just yet. I just got the ink and have to flush the old ink. Will update as soon as I know.


----------



## JuanManuel (May 23, 2012)

*Re: bought a Ricoh 3110 from Conde not working*

How old is your ink???


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## dg7258 (Jun 30, 2013)

i2heart29 said:


> Don't know just yet. I just got the ink and have to flush the old ink. Will update as soon as I know.


Just wondering. I have same printer and had something similar. Mine problem was in Corel Draw.


----------



## i2heart29 (May 31, 2012)

dg7258 said:


> Just wondering. I have same printer and had something similar. Mine problem was in Corel Draw.


It's was brand new ink Juan bought with the brand new printer and exp dates weren't until 9/14.

I use photoshop but Conde also got overnighted prints and pressed them and saw just what I was talking about. The new ink and flush is their recommendation


----------



## dg7258 (Jun 30, 2013)

i2heart29 said:


> It's was brand new ink Juan bought with the brand new printer and exp dates weren't until 9/14.
> 
> I use photoshop but Conde also got overnighted prints and pressed them and saw just what I was talking about. The new ink and flush is their recommendation


Gotcha, mine kept changing the print style to custom instead of the Corel Draw Default. They would look very similar to the examples you showed. Hopefully you get it fixed soon. I understand your frustration.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I have reported the issue to Sawgrass.

I just installed my new 3110 for NBM LA.
No issues so far.


----------



## matt98 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just checking in  Curious to see if new ink and flush resolved this.


----------

